# Blotchy & red complexion - how to even it out?



## _trimm_trabb (Jun 19, 2007)

If there is already a thread similar to this one please point me in the direction of it and I will happily delete this one!

My skin is combination/oily leaning towards oily on my forehead & chin (where I tend to have breakouts) and dry on my cheeks. However, even when I'm not in the midst of a breakout, my skin is soooo splotchy! I have very fair skin with olive undertones, but unless I wear a green-tinted makeup base, I just look blotchy and sunburned (even though I wear SPF every single day). Are there any treatments or lotions out there that will even out my skin even a little?

Thank you so much!


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 19, 2007)

i have the same problem and i simply use a yellow-tone liquid foundation and press it into my skin using my fingers NOT a brush or a sponge.  (NC15 in winter, NC 20 in summer)

IPL treatments are good for working on diffuse redness in the skin.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

try to switch to products for sensitive skin, as blotchiness may indicate irritation to certain products. try a mineral makeup if you desire?

and obviously do the usual vitamins, water, good diet, sleep, exercise, sunblock etc.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Jun 29, 2007)

I have alot of redness in my face too and im very pale (ALOT more then nc15). Maybe try a calming cleanser with calamine aloe vera chamomile... something along those lines. I personally loved the LUSH aquamarina. Mario Badescu azulene calming mask was also great for my redness it really sucked it out.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jul 1, 2007)

What about trying Aveeno Ultra Calming moisturizing cream?  It's supposed to visibly reduce redness.  I think they have one with SPF 15 too.  I've never used this particular product so I don't know if it really works but I do like their products in general.  It's worth a try!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 2, 2007)

what are you using currently on your skin? your redness and splotchyness might be a mild irritation to some of the ingredients in part of your current regimen. you should try to switch to products for sensitive skin for a while, like tbs's aloe line (fragrance free, oil free, alcohol free, noncomodogenic) or cetaphil. this will help to rule out whether the splotchyness is a reaction to something you are putting on your skin or just your skin itself (ie rosacea)


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 2, 2007)

When you wash your face make sure you use cold water not hot. Check out the July issue of Elle - there is a whole section about rosacea and treatments.


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 12, 2007)

I had severe redness due to rosacea.  I bought MD Formulations anti-redness kit two weeks ago, and now have only a tiny pink (not red) patch.  It costs about 60 dollars though.  You can get it at Sephora.  I am thinking of buying a back up because not even steroid creams helped.  Don't give up, you will find something that will work for you eventually.


----------

